# Uh oh. Wen Belt/OSS sander.



## docspencer (Jan 27, 2013)

I just started using my new Wen combo belt/ spindle sander. When using the belt I heard a "thud". Turned it off and set about to loosen the spindle nut to remove the belt sander assembly. The nut will only turn using pliers but won't come off. I'm wondering if the knob is turning on the threaded post. Any suggestions?


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

My OSS has a left hand thread on threaded shaft. Does Wen?


----------

